# 25g planted tank.



## spreerider

here is my 25g angle fish tank, i just finished planting my piranha tank but due to green water outbreak i havent been able to get a good picture yet, but i should solve the problem soon enough. (i dont have enough time for all my tanks so i tend to just let them ballance out over time... im in no rush)

View attachment 89789

View attachment 89790


and just for fun here is a pic of my newest vanda orchid with its first bloom
View attachment 89791

View attachment 89792


----------



## matc

very nice tank


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

good job spree!

all u need is some Lagariosiphon madagascariensis, pygmy chain sword, narrow leaf Saggitaria, and some hairgrass..

*bad taste, bad taste...

Great tank bro


----------



## kingsnar

how many angelfish do you have in there? i hope you realize that they are territorial and can reach lengths up to 6 inches. From the pics i saw 2 angels, if theres 2 theyll probally be fine for life in there. and i saw some neons/cardinals, sorry to tell you but they may end up as lunch someday.

awesome looking tank though


----------



## rchan11

Beautiful tank!


----------



## spreerider

Ty,
Angel fish actually grow up to 12" from fin to fin and mine are a breeding pair so they have already staked out a territory, the guppies get the wost of it and sometimes loose a bit of fin but they provide plenty of live food for the angels to hunt. i know the endlers and the neons will have to move but i might have a tank for them in the near future.
thanks dippy about the suggestion







i will have to try and find some
it needs a trim so you can see all the red the stem plants

i have one question the leaves of the lilly have been getting tiny holes in them that get bigger over time, i am sure this is a nutrient problem but im not sure what im missing any ideas?


----------



## EZmoney

beautiful tank!


----------



## kingsnar

angelfish may grow to 12 inches in the wild but czptive species very rarely exceed 5 inches......where did you here they can grow to 12 inches?


----------



## Trystan

Stunning tank.


----------



## spree_rider

my friend has 4 in a 180g that are about 9"
and just about every angel fish breeder i have talked to says that their fish always exceed 10"
maybe the cheap ones from walmart may not get that big but good quality ones in my experience with enough room get very large.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

spreerider said:


> Ty,
> Angel fish actually grow up to 12" from fin to fin and mine are a breeding pair so they have already staked out a territory, the guppies get the wost of it and sometimes loose a bit of fin but they provide plenty of live food for the angels to hunt. i know the endlers and the neons will have to move but i might have a tank for them in the near future.
> thanks dippy about the suggestion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i will have to try and find some
> it needs a trim so you can see all the red the stem plants
> 
> i have one question the leaves of the lilly have been getting tiny holes in them that get bigger over time, i am sure this is a nutrient problem but im not sure what im missing any ideas?


might be a K, or N defficiency. It also can be a water flow problem, or CO2. If non- CO2, try some seachems equalibrium


----------



## kingsnar

well i wont call liveaquaria's angel fish "wal mart" cheap but theyre quite good and ive never seen them exceed 6 inches. oh well...........


----------



## slckr69

ur orchid looks a lil rootbound.. maybe think about a bigger pot

* oh sry i like it though.. it looks damn good i didnt wanna be just negative ya know


----------



## spree_rider

slckr69 said:


> ur orchid looks a lil rootbound.. maybe think about a bigger pot
> 
> * oh sry i like it though.. it looks damn good i didnt wanna be just negative ya know


it actually has no pot or any growing medium it grows all air roots, its a bit to dry in my room so im going to have to put it inside a very large pot with a bit gravel and water at the bottom to increase hummidity for the roots.


----------



## slckr69

spree_rider said:


> ur orchid looks a lil rootbound.. maybe think about a bigger pot
> 
> * oh sry i like it though.. it looks damn good i didnt wanna be just negative ya know


it actually has no pot or any growing medium it grows all air roots, its a bit to dry in my room so im going to have to put it inside a very large pot with a bit gravel and water at the bottom to increase hummidity for the roots.
[/quote]

cool cool u pry know more about that then i do i dont know much about orchids just ur reg. plants ya know .. it look like it was just busting out all over ..


----------

